# US tax accountant recommendation in Dubai?



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

It's getting to be that season and I was wondering if any US members have a personal recommendation for a US tax accountant, preferably here in Dubai (or one in the US able to work with an expat)? 

My situation isn't that complicated. I'd need the usual familiarity with UAE salary income as well as US income from a rental property together with the relevant exclusions. I will need to file state as well as federal taxes. 

I'm aware that there are sponsors and advertisers on the site, as well as a whole sub-forum but I would appreciate personal leads if possible. I've never needed an accountant before.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

We have used her service for the first two years due to the complication of the matter, she had been incredibly knowledgeable and professional. I will PM you her contact details. 

Cheers!


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> We have used her service for the first two years due to the complication of the matter, she had been incredibly knowledgeable and professional. I will PM you her contact details.
> 
> Cheers!


Can you PM me her info as well? Thanks.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bklyn said:


> Can you PM me her info as well? Thanks.


Hi Bklyn, I am sorry I can't PM you because it is disabled until you have at least 5 posts.


----------



## Bklyn (Dec 11, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> Hi Bklyn, I am sorry I can't PM you because it is disabled until you have at least 5 posts.


That sucks! I'll start posting away and contact you again later. Thanks.


----------

